# Inkjet printer Replacement



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

*
Quality Ink Jet Printers
*

I have a Canon Pro 9000 Mk2 A3 printer which I rarely use nowadays as I no longer enter club competitions. Before I sell it to a club member, is there an A4 printer which produces high quality prints anyone could recommend please?

Looked at Canon, but their machines seem to have scanners attached, and I already have the top of the range flatbed scanner from Canon.

Most of my bog standard printing is via my Samsung laser.

Thanks

mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a Canon Pixma MP620 or so, worked great for years. I bought it all refilled ink cartridges and then it went TU, a code that indicated a problem with the print head ... but the code prevents it from functioning at all, even just a scanner which I need.

Canon wants $50 or $75 just to look at it. For little more than that I could buy a new one.

I'm loathe to buy another Canon ever again.


----------

